# General household bills question



## gail (8 Sep 2009)

Has anyone any idea how much an average e.s.b bill would be for a average two bed apartment?? and also how much an average gas bill would be?


----------



## Ann1 (8 Sep 2009)

[broken link removed]
You can estimate it on here. This is one nifty little calculator. I brought my ESB bill down by €40 a month by turning off my PC and not leaving it on stand-by. Also had a timer fitted to my emersion heater after using the calculator.


----------



## galway. (8 Sep 2009)

hey i have 2 bed with partner and 2 kids , 50 a month for esb and gas averages at 50 a month also,


----------



## Guest110 (8 Sep 2009)

I have a 2 bed, I pay about 60 euro every 2 months for electricity and about 100 for 2 months for gas.


----------



## gail (9 Sep 2009)

Thanks for the info all much appreciated


----------

